# Peppermint Oil WORKED



## ltlt (Apr 4, 2002)

About a year ago, after being sick non-stop for months and losing alot of weight, I was finally diagnosed with IBS. The doctor gave me Bentyl, which helped if I took it BEFORE I ate, and then didn't mind missing the rest of the day sleeping. Not a good alternative! I started researching and kept seeing the recommendation to take Peppermint Oil. IT WORKED FOR ME!! I took the capsules religiously 3 times a day, and carried the pure oil in case of emergencies (a drop on my tongue gave instant relief). One word of caution - while I was sick, I completely gave up alcohol. After a while on Peppermint Oil, I felt much better and resumed things like coffee and a drink now and then. Turned out that, at least for me, Peppermint Oil and alcohol don't mix - I got hives (luckily painless) all over my face and neck. The really happy ending is that, after some lifestyle changes (job stuff), I've been one of the lucky ones where the symptoms have subsided for the most part. I still get flareups, but the peppermint oil still works. I hope this helps somebody, I'll never forget what it was like....


----------

